# Dash Rip Rock - First NAVHDA Natural Ability Test



## sniper john (Jun 17, 2010)

I got to experience my first NAVHDA event on Sunday out at the LBJ National Grasslands with the Texas Chapter of NAVHDA. I should have been doing this years ago. It was a lot of fun. Got to see some great dogs too. At least a couple other Vizslas. 

Dash surprised me and finished his NAVHDA Natural Ability Test with a maximum 112 points, Prize 1. But as one judge told me immediately following the tracking phase. "Dash found the bird despite you". Meaning I sometimes suck as a handler. Lots of firsts for me over the last 6 weeks as this has been my first time for any of these dog events. I would have to say Dash carried me through this one. I sure am enjoying the ride. 

Sorry, not much on pictures on this one other than a group picture. Dash being 14 months old, I only had one shot at the NA test, so I focused on the dog and left the camera in the truck most of the time. 










I found today that Dash was the third of his siblings to receive a NAVHDA Prize I thus the litter receives a Breeders Award from NAVHDA. 

I'm not done yet this season. Next weekend Dash takes me to a Dog Show in Louisiana, then to another AKC Retriever hunt test the weekend after that. Then a break from the dog games till next season.

I will probably reward him with a Spring Squirrel Hunt or two.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Sounds like you and Dash are busy boys.
Congratulation to you both.
Looking forward to hearing the results after the show.
Take pictures if your not handling him.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

GREAT POST and greatness to you and your Mate Sniper ;D


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

It funny you mention squirrel hunting. 
Don't tell the bird dog purest on the hunting forum, but I think Cash might pick squirrels over birds. At least they come in a close second. The most beautiful picture I have of him on point is squirrel hunting.


----------

